# New overclocking project



## AWhetstone99 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've ordered all my parts on newegg, is there anything I can do prior to their arrival, such as some articles and such I could read up on before I begin this project? I don't see a whole lot of problems arising from the initial building of the machine (assuming nothing is DOA), but I've never overclocked before so it is completely unfamiliar territory for me. Here is the final list of components that will be in the computer.

E8500
Gigabyte ep45-ud3p
corsair 750tx
Antec 1200 case with optional side fan
Zalman 9700 cpu cooler w/ AS5
WD 500GB HDD
Patriot ddr2 1066Mhz 4GB (2x2)
Vista 64-bit


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

google for some youtube computer building videos


----------

